

A Software Crisis? 'Please, sir, may I have some more? - jodooshi
http://cs.brown.edu/events/talks/notkin.html

======
dclara
Sure. There is a video demo:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1y_J-
_Wrb4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1y_J-_Wrb4)

